# security system wont let 2000 altima start



## mattg (Jul 17, 2012)

everytime i take the battery out to do something the security system does something so i cant start the car, i've had nissan program the keys once before so i thought it was fixed but it happend again. is there anyway to take security system out?? or just bypass it


----------

